# Rims anyone??? Please post pics...



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

This car deserves some classy chrome. Anyone out there with aftermarket rims that can post pictures. I need help on deciding on something.
Those cheesy rims that come standard don't do the car any justice.
Don't forget to post pics if you have them.


----------



## JulianBenjamin (Jun 22, 2007)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*

The "cheesy rims" look good on this. The only think I would consider trading up to is the Omanyt (sp?). Those look better.


----------



## Phat Cat (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*

IM sent


----------



## BustaCuts (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*

i actually never got around to posting any pictures of my new shoes. i decided to go with black rims over the chrome. i thought it would compliment the color and the lines of the phaeton better.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (BustaCuts)*

Time to lower that thing!


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (BustaCuts)*

Can you post a picture showing the whole side of the car?


----------



## Itzmann (Jan 16, 2006)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*

These are my favorite VW OEM rims. However, when you go into the Phaeton car configurator, apparently these do not show up unless you are logged in as "CEO-VAG-Pischetsrieder"


----------



## Viergang Fuchs (May 31, 2006)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derrickonline* »_This car deserves some classy chrome. Anyone out there with aftermarket rims that can post pictures. I need help on deciding on something.
Those cheesy rims that come standard don't do the car any justice.
Don't forget to post pics if you have them.

I bought aftermarket rims for my Phaeton. Unfortunately, when I put them on, the car collapsed to the ground and broke the axles, because I hadn't bought any wheel centers on which to bolt the rimz, yo.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (Viergang Fuchs)*

I have a set of 18" rims as per the picture below. I've taken them off the car in favor of the VW 17" rim which give a nicer ride, albeit with less style - I opted for function over form! If anyone is interested the rims shown are for sale together with almost new (approx. 2,000 miles) Avon 255/50/18 tires. The rims do not have TPMS installed but I have a set that go with the rims.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (Viergang Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Viergang Fuchs* »_I bought aftermarket rims for my Phaeton. Unfortunately, when I put them on, the car collapsed to the ground and broke the axles, because I hadn't bought any wheel centers on which to bolt the rimz, yo.

Hai, Good thing vtechs didn't kick in, yo! Kthxbai!


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Not a fan of the black rims. Something about the Phaeton makes it look better in stock rims than anything else. I have the challenge wheels which I think look great.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

Thank you guys. I agree with mphobe.
No offense gentleman, those rims aren't to my taste. We all know a nice chrome lip does look good though.
I just think those rims you chose were too small and too sporty looking. The think the Phaeton needs some classy chrome rims versus the sportier look. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

Derrick,
My wheels are pretty Cheesy so i'm not sure you would like them. Take a look and let me know. I guess that I could have found something classy......








Plain Jane wheels


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

Had these on the car for awhile but they were to cheesy for my tastes.


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*

OEM Plus styling is where its at:


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: (Kcmover)*

You took the words right out of my mouth. Those rims are pretty cheesy. But I appreciate the opportunity to see what some have done with their Phaetons. 
The last picture above by matsimis rims don't look bad, they look a little sporty for the Phaeton but not bad. I like them. I still think Chrome is the way to go for this car.
Unfortunately our cars are like SUVs adding chrome isn't going to help gas mileage or weight by any means.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*


----------



## callaway (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (mattsimis)*

your car is drop dead gorgeous


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhoepfin* »_Not a fan of the black rims. Something about the Phaeton makes it look better in stock rims than anything else. I have the challenge wheels which I think look great.

Opinion seconded. I am not a fan of changing the wheels of any car of mine especially high end cars to anything aftermarket as I believe aftermarket wheels makes them look too cheesy or bling"ish." 


_Modified by maverixz at 3:20 PM 2-16-2008_


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Paldi,
Those wheels are nice.. Where did you get them?


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

They are 19" wheels from a Bentley Continental GT.








My car is a little jacked up in that photo - about a half inch due to road conditions around these parts.


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (mattsimis)*

Matt, the rims look awesome! What kind are they? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## callaway (Apr 13, 2004)

I believe they are OEM S8's, or they could be S8 reps.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (callaway)*









Can you tell which car might belong to a _pimp or pro ball player?_








Regards,
Brent


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*

Genuine 20" OEMs Ill have you know!
















Came from an S8 with 50miles on them. The S8 guy swapped them out as he wanted more bling, in the form of 22" Kahns.


----------



## callaway (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (mattsimis)*

I said it before and I'll say it again, drop dead gorgeous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_
Can you tell which car might belong to a _pimp or pro ball player?_










Wait, by pimp do you mean DENTIST? Actually, yours are some of the few aftermarket wheels rated for a W12 I actually like.
PC


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (chrisj428)*

Chris you need to post some pics of your rims. God I luv dat.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (cwwiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cwwiii* »_Chris you need to post some pics of your rims. God I luv dat.

Still in storage.







Mother Nature obviously have a sense of humor and isn't done with us yet.


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: (mattsimis)*

Well I'll say again, the wheels look great, and I'd definitely say that you got the better and more tasteful deal out of the deal with the Audi... Those rims look gorgeous on the S8 too, i can't believe he'd want to change...


----------



## PhaetalAttraction (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*








[/URL]
I opted for the Audi A8L premium package setup from the same MY, but these are knockoffs and are 20" instead of OEM 19"


----------



## dhatwood (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (derrickonline)*

hey derrick the bimotos manufactured by mtm and seen on oem are great looking rims made to fit onto the phaeton without a problem(they say as you read in there discrip.) they sell them as 21". they are expensive though check them out they look hot!


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

I really like the look of the S8 wheels! Here are some photos of our Phaeton. The wheels are 20" Antera 343.


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (W126C)*

Who makes the dark gray 5 spoke rims in the picture below?


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (GS340)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS340* »_Who makes the dark gray 5 spoke rims in the picture below?

They are actually stainless with black accent. The wheels are the Inox by AT Italia. I believe they are no longer in production.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (W126C)*

Even better. I assume the car in the picture is yours? If you ever want to sell let me know







or if you know of anyone looking to sell a set let me know!








thanks


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (GS340)*

Here you go.
http://stores.502motorsports.com/Detail.bok?no=57
I don't know anything about 502 MotorSports. There is a contact number on there web site. They are located in KY.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## LulaBender (Mar 11, 2008)

*Re: (mattsimis)*

Any idea how much these cost? I want new rims but my husband is convinced they will be hideously expensive. Thanks...


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (W126C)*

Which size?
Do you have 19s?
$394.00 5-100, 19x8.5
$394.00 5-112, 19x8.5
$355.00 5-115, 19x8.5
$394.00 5-120, 19x8.5
$394.00 5-100, 19x8.5R



_Modified by GS340 at 4:16 AM 4-2-2008_


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

*Bentley Wheels (from a 2007 Flying Spur)*

Here are a few more pics. Baby looks happy.








I'm using the sensors of the Bentley tires, TPMS kinds sorta works. (the error message comes up after an hour of driving, but resets and goes back to normal after I restart the car) Will know for sure tomorrow after the learning cycle. Tires are Pirelli P-Rosso Performance. 

































First impressions of a few hours:
- The Pirellis sure give me a lot more road feeling. The speed 'feels' more real. Not sure if this is better or not yet.
- They are quieter at lower to medium speed, beyond 70 MPH you can listen to them do a subtle humming noise.
- I like the higher ride, though my technician said I should get the kit to lower the Phaeton a bit for a cooler effect.
- I've noticed it takes just a tad longer to reach high speed, probably the effect already described of using the 'correct' size tires for the Phaeton (19') and the speedometer adjustment/correction
A coworker of mine said this car is my mistress....hee... _my mistress wishes I would treat her as well (or spend as much $$ with her) as I've done to my Phaeton_
I hope for better gas mileage.


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Wheels (ciscokidinsf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ciscokidinsf* »_
- I've noticed it takes just a tad longer to reach high speed, probably the effect already described of using the 'correct' size tires for the Phaeton (19') and the speedometer adjustment/correction
I hope for better gas mileage. 

If in fact the circumference of the tire has increased, you should expect to have slightly slower acceleration as well as slightly better gas mileage. It's similar to changing the axle ratio. In this case the car is traveling further with each RPM.
Steven


----------



## fprien (Apr 21, 2006)

*Helios Rims*

Hello
The Phaeton is breathtaking with almost any rims.








I used to have 19'' A8 Rims, which I think are very nice on the Phaeton. However, here in Scandinavia, almost every stiled Golf, Polo, Transporter etc. have them on now.
I now have the 19'' Helios, which also look nice to the car.
I know that they are not officially aproved for the W12, but a lot of so-called experts have assured me that most of the OEM 19'' Rims available for Phaeton would neither have been able to pass VW's strict tests at 300 kmph that apearently are required to be approved for the W12.
Best regards, Frank








_Modified by fprien at 6:06 PM 4-15-2008_

_Modified by fprien at 6:09 PM 4-15-2008_


_Modified by fprien at 6:19 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Bentley Wheels (car_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *car_guy* »_If in fact the circumference of the tire has increased, you should expect to have slightly slower acceleration as well as slightly better gas mileage. It's similar to changing the axle ratio. In this case the car is traveling further with each RPM.

However...
A larger contact patch usually translates into higher rolling resistance, which means lower economy. My economy usually drops 1-2 mpg when the 19"/275mm summer tires are on vs. the 18"/255mm snow tires are on. I haven't experimented with 19"/255mm summer tires vs. the 18"/255mm snow tires, so I can't comment on that.
As well, keep in mind tire compound has a lot to do with economy. A harder compound in an all-season application would offer lower rolling resistance (higher economy) than the softer compound found in sports tires.


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Helios Rims (fprien)*

Helios is my favorite and I've been thinking the same thing regarding the W12. I picked up a set of inspiration rims to use as winter wheels, only to realize that are rated correctly either. I’m just about ready to live on the edge.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (GS340)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GS340* »_Which size?
Do you have 19s?
$394.00 5-100, 19x8.5
$394.00 5-112, 19x8.5
$355.00 5-115, 19x8.5
$394.00 5-120, 19x8.5
$394.00 5-100, 19x8.5R
_Modified by GS340 at 4:16 AM 4-2-2008_

Just to clarify this for those who may not know, the Phaeton has a 112 mm bolt pattern. And these wheels listed above are overpriced. IMO.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## maseratiman (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (derrickonline)*

19" Bentley chromes on Pirelli PZero Rosso's. Car is lowered to European ride height


----------



## arvidw (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Rims anyone??? Please post pics... (maseratiman)*

Here you can find pics of my Phaeton with 21" MTM-wheels:
http://www.garaget.org/avve


----------



## ciscokidinsf (Feb 17, 2008)

Sweet. Those MTM's are the best wheels ever! If we didn't have this annoying 'recession' thing going on around....


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Opinions?*

Just put these on today, any thoughts? 

[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff92/tynee57/Bosephus.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## aimhii (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking to chrome my 19" Helios. 

Problem is no one Canada chromes wheels here. Something to do about regulatory procedures and chemicals involved. 

I found a place in California, but dont want to take the wheels off and ship them and ship them back. 

I am willing to drive to New york state, Ohio, Illinois, or Michigan......Anyone know of any chroming places there?


----------

